# Christmas Pics



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Caught my girls out on the hill this afternoon and snapped some pics. Then I snapped a couple of my young buck. I also include a pic of my helper, my Mom's little dog who provided something for my subjects to focus on.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking herd! Love all your green grass. Very cute little helper.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Nice goats you have there. Cute helper.


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

Pretty girlies you have and adorable little helper


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice pics! Fearless is so big already! Love the little doggie.  Very cute.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice goaties and dog. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Is that LD on far left of first pic?:scratch:
Fearless looks awesome, cute little helper.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Is that LD on far left of first pic?:scratch:
> Fearless looks awesome, cute little helper.


Yep! That's her. She loves being pregnant. She never looks better than when she's pregnant. Fearless too. Both those does get dragged down quite a bit by the kiddos.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Beautiful pictures ! Lovely ladies and young fella  
My favorite is your little helper , so cute


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Nice pics! Fearless is so big already! Love the little doggie.  Very cute.


Yes. Fearless is a porker.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Love the base width of the red leg doe. Nice looking girls.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

wow it's really green over there! Here on the east side of Washington the grass is all yellowish...and ugly. Beautiful goats!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

BCG said:


> Love the base width of the red leg doe. Nice looking girls.


That is Fearless. Last year I bred her to my home bred clean up buck and was not impressed with the kids. This year she is AI bred to AABG MAXED OUT. Hopefully we will get something better.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Well if that cross doesn't work I don't know what will. Lol. Good luck.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are all gorgeous, and love the little helper! I love the doe Nancy mentioned, LD, very lovely! How do you tell the light headed girls apart? lol  I absolutely LOVE your buck, what a hunk!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> How do you tell the light headed girls apart? lol


On the third picture down, those three to the top right, it is sometimes hard to tell them apart. The top two are mother-daughter and they are nearly identical. One has an old remnant of a tag in her ear, but her daughter has none. Still I get it wrong. In the center of the first picture is the daughter and I incorrectly labeled her as her mother in my picture files the first time.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I notice I somehow didn't get a picture of Scrappy Doo.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

My favorite doe is still the one to the left of fearless in the second and third picture


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

RPC said:


> My favorite doe is still the one to the left of fearless in the second and third picture


Mine too, Roger.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She is just awesome what's her name?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

rpc said:


> she is just awesome what's her name?


HRDR 401K Hope Solo
(10601806)

We call her Hope, of course. Fearless is her half sister. She is AI bred to CSB Ruger Reloaded.

We lost Hope and Fearless's mother last year. She was a problem kidder. I'm praying Hope isn't the same. Fearless kidded without problems last year. So there's that. Here is the buck she is bred to.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , i love Scrappy Doo


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Great looking herd!;-)


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh wow beautiful herd you have, I had to check where you were located wondering if I could afford a hopeful kid or two lol!! I can't wait to see your kids, it should be great. And I wish I were closer darn it...


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

goatylisa said:


> Oh wow beautiful herd you have, I had to check where you were located wondering if I could afford a hopeful kid or two lol!! I can't wait to see your kids, it should be great. And I wish I were closer darn it...


Thank you! Arranging a ride to northern California isn't usually too hard. Especially in the summer time. I honestly should have some nice show quality kids this year.


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> Thank you! Arranging a ride to northern California isn't usually too hard. Especially in the summer time. I honestly should have some nice show quality kids this year.


I am going to message you with my mail info since I am not on here regularly.


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

Beautiful goats- thanks for sharing.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Those bucks are just amazing ! I can't believe the sheer size of them ! 
All of them are just gorgeous , but that last buck is unbelievable !
Good luck , Cant wait to see his offspring


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Those bucks are just amazing ! I can't believe the sheer size of them !
> All of them are just gorgeous , but that last buck is unbelievable !
> Good luck , Cant wait to see his offspring


He looks like a big ol' dinosaur in that picture. I think he was like five or six years old there. At one time he was the leading Boer sire in the country. He was finally passed by a son of his. Smokin Hot Ruger. The "Maxed Out" buck is a grandson of his.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

He's a impressive boy for sure  How much does a boy that size weigh ?
I can imagine they can take you for a walk if they wanted to , lol. I know training at a young age goes a long way , but how in the world do you move a boy like that if he's not interested in "going that way" ?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> He's a impressive boy for sure  How much does a boy that size weigh ?
> I can imagine they can take you for a walk if they wanted to , lol. I know training at a young age goes a long way , but how in the world do you move a boy like that if he's not interested in "going that way" ?


I don't think you do move a boy like that if he's not interested. 
He must have been pretty sweet or you wouldn't think they would have bothered to clip and show him at that age. 
I'm sure he would be over 300, but how much over I'm not sure.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah , I'm sure he could be quite the wrecking ball if he wanted to be :-D
Just thinking about the strength of the fence needed to hold that young man in when breeding season comes :shocked: He looks every bit over 300# , lol.


----------

